# Beretta 9000



## QUADZILLA (Feb 4, 2008)

Greetings & salutations... I stumbled upon this forum by accident yesterday, so this is my first post here..

My local Cabelas here in PA has the 9000sf (.40) on sale for $299! I stopped by yesterday looking for a CCW handgun because I currently have a 92fs (INNOX) and a springfield XD 45 service. Both are full frame guns that can be a PITA to carry for a long time. I love both of them & have had great luck so far. I picked up the 92fs at Cabelas a few months ago for $400! It was sold as a "used" gun, but was obvious that it had never been fired & still had the factory lube all over it. It was missing the 2nd mag, but who cares at that price! It's an awesome range gun & I like the price of 9mm over the .45. 

Anyway getting back to the 9000, I did TONS of reading in the past two days & was really going back and forth. When I looked at it yesterday, I knew nothing about the model....and didn't "quite" fit my hand right....until I discovered the flip out pinky rest! Went back today to make some returns & went to give it a 2nd look. I really like it, with the exception of stiff controls, which I hope will loosen up over time. I was returning 2 holsters that I had bought for the XD last year which I didn't like (behind the back & a Blackhawk) and got $103 in credit, even though I didn't have a receipt or packaging! So after it was all done, I paid $219 out the door with tax/transfer fees. I really couldn't pass it up at that price. One of my local shops has a "like new" DPMS (Panther) AR-15 with a scope for only $650. Last night I made up my mind to forget about the little Beretta & put money down on the AR...even though I don't hunt...it just looked sooo good & I always wanted one....but that was until I handled the 9000 again with the pinky ext.. I guess I need a CCW gun more than a long gun. Just not enough funds to go around!


Additionally, back in the bargain cave, I found a 100pk of .40 s&w Winchester 180g hollow points marked from $42 to $16.97!

So did I do good or what? I'm really excited to get to the range to try this thing out.....anyone with real world experience carrying / shooting this one?

Also, does anyone know what holsters (inside waistband) would fit this gun? How about the "Viper" holseter? Any kind of cross reference? I think I remember someone saying that the Glock 19 holsters work well for the 9000....??

Thanks for any insight!


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

I had two both in 40S&W and loved them. They do have an strange feeling grip and I did prefer the mags with the hinged grip. I have read a lot about these guns and they seem to work well by and large but there seems to be some of them that are a little ammo sensitive. As far as holsters go Don Hume and DeSantis still make a full line of holsters in most types for the 9000s, just check out their web site. I don't see how a holster for a Glock of any model would fit it but if you just look around a little there are a lot of holsters out there for it.


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

Hey Maximo,

I saw your reply on the PX4 thread. And I have a question for you. 
How does that PX4 in 9mm run compared to your Baby Eagle? I was contemplating another poly 9mm. And the SigPro or PX4 were my two choices.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

polyguy said:


> Hey Maximo,
> 
> I saw your reply on the PX4 thread. And I have a question for you.
> How does that PX4 in 9mm run compared to your Baby Eagle? I was contemplating another poly 9mm. And the SigPro or PX4 were my two choices.


Funny you asked that. The day I bought the Beretta px4 I was at a gun show looking for a new Baby Eagle. The two guns are very equal in size, weight, accuracy, and feel including similar triggers. The reason I went with the Px4 was a combination of the interchangeable back straps, super luminova sites, and it came with 3 17 rd mags the Baby Eagle only one 15 rd mag. Plus at that gun show the Baby Eagle was $500 and the Px4 was $390.


----------



## polyguy (May 4, 2007)

Haha,
I recall you posting in regards to the Baby Eagle a while back. Besides myself, I believe(no quotes) you were the only one on this site whom owned a Baby Eagle in the poly. And to think, I was contemplating trading mine. 
But, I think I'm going to get the PX4.


----------

